# Lead Casting



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Many many years ago I happened upon some full lead Buffalo "Ball-et" muzzleloader bullets on closeout at walmart. I bought a box for I think $6, and gave them a try. They were 240gr ball-ets and grouped fantastically, I mean as good as my saboted XTPs. Same POI as my XTPs, nearly identical velocity. 

I immediately went back to walmart and bought the remaining stock. I assumed they were just seasonal closeouts, thinking I could buy more the next year... but apparently the manufacturer went out of business. Over the years I've shot down my stock to maybe half a box remaining. I've always loved these in my .50cal Hawkin with its fast twist "sabot" barrel. I'd always assumed if we ever went back to restricted bullet types, I'd just use these... but as I have only 20'ish left... I'm reluctant to shoot the remaining bullets.

Then it hit me, I might be able to cast these with some of the new silicon casting kits and make my own molds. With some help of google, I found there is some stuff called "Mold Max 60", which is a heat resistant silicon rubber casting agent. If I got a couple good castings, I could make any number of bullets down the road!

Optimally, I'd rather build a mold on a CNC which would be much more dimentionally accurate, but in absence of those types of tools, casting is the next best option.

My question is, anyone here have experience doing this sort of thing? Looking for "gotchas" or other unknowns to consider?


-DallanC


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Are they the ones with the waffling on the sides? I used to shoot those as well. Great bullets. Got them from CAL Ranch. Don't quote me on this, but I think those bullets were swaged, not casted. If they are casted there is likely a mold out there you can buy so you don't have to make your own, but again, I think they are swaged. Otherwise, you might have to find some old stock off the black market somewhere or choose a similar bullet. I bet the Lee R.E.A.L. bullet might give you similar groupings, and molds are readily available if you want to do your own at some point.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

polarbear said:


> Are they the ones with the waffling on the sides? I used to shoot those as well. Great bullets.


Ya, those are the ones. Really happy with how they shoot. You are probably right they are swaged.

I've looked high and low for more bullets... or a mold, but nada so far. I will probably give casting a try, just for something new to try during the blizzard months.

I should try some Lee REAL bullets from the 250gr mold, just to see how they shoot sometime, kindof weird I haven't done so before now.

-DallanC


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Also give Dixie Gun Works a call. They still show the bullets on the website as out of stock. Maybe they have a stockpile somewhere. I'm sure there are some real muzzy aficionados on here that could give you some more options.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you do decide to get into casting your own bullets check and see just exactly what your bore diameter is before purchasing the mold. 

I wanted to cast my own in a maxi-ball similar to what Thompson Center has for there maxi-balls and purchased a mold. Come to find out the mold is too large for my .50 TC muzzle loaders and I would need to hammer the bullet down the barrel to get it down to the powder. I found that on my TC Triumph and TC Renegade 50 calibers that the bullet can't be over .501 or I'll have problems. 

Also I don't know if you have tried the TC maxi-balls but they shoot great out of my .50 and .54 caliber rifles. I have been molding my own .54's for over 20 years now and since you can't find the TC maxi-ball in .54 I'll continue to do so. I just need to find the correct mold for the .50 caliber.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

polarbear said:


> Also give Dixie Gun Works a call. They still show the bullets on the website as out of stock. Maybe they have a stockpile somewhere. I'm sure there are some real muzzy aficionados on here that could give you some more options.


I actually did a couple years ago... they didn't have any. I'm surprised they still keep those bullets listed on their website.

-DallanC


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Buffalo "Ball-et"s were my favorite ML bullet while they lasted. Hornaday makes the "1-66" which looks similar but without the checkering on the bearing surface, they are hard to load. If you find a solution let me know what you did.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

E-mail Tom at Accurate Molds (he prefers e-mail). He is the best custom bullet mold manufacturer in the business and he is local. If Tom doesn't already have the design in his catalog, he'll work with you to design it to specs. Here is his website:
http://www.accuratemolds.com/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I will contact him for his advice. Looking over his site though, it looks like bullets with hollow skirts need additional pins outsourced elsewhere. Also, I don't think he can cut the waffling on the sides which make these bullets so much easier to load.

This is one of those projects I think of from time to time but never get around to. As I started thinking on this recently, and discovered that Mold Max 60 stuff, specifically created for lead / pewter casting (high heat applications), it makes it seem more doable. 

Being so viscous, it would embed and accurately recreate the waffle (I looked up youtube videos of the stuff... casting coins for samples, you could read fine details on the cast such as date / mint marks... so plenty good enough for a lead bullet).

The initial casting kit is a little pricey, about like a can of varget... but the flip side is with a proper mold, i could make a bunch of these (and apparently sell them to most of you guys here LMAO).

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

They may have gone out of business, but here is their contact info. Probably worth a call or letter. 

Contact Info:	
Buffalo Bullet Co
(562) 944-0322

Location:
12637 Los Nietos Rd #A
Santa Fe Springs, CA. 90670

Mailing Address:	
Buffalo Bullet Co
12637 Los Nietos Rd #A
Santa Fe Springs, CA. 90670


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, but I first contacted them in 2010. They stopped manufacturing bullets back in 2007. Ron Dahlitz was the bullet guru.


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am thinking unless you want to get into the whole process of casting your own bullets...a great hobby it is...you would be better off starting your search for a new bullet/load. If you decide to get into casting, there is a ton of vintage, and I suspect even new casting equipment out there...molds, ladles,, lead pots, swaging dies, presses, etc...and centuries of info written about the process.


----------

